# CAO Sopranos Boss Cigar Review - Top of the line



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A fine cigar, so well made. Smooth, sometimes sweet taste. Awesome look with the Soprano red bands on the dark wrapper. I just don't think I wou...

Read the full review here: CAO Sopranos Boss Cigar Review - Top of the line


----------

